# cushion question



## niceguy678 (Sep 20, 2013)

so i recently got some cushions and i'm trying to put it on my sofa(sleek) i've seen it been put on  sofas and tables and bed but i cant seem to put it on i'm wondering how people do this


----------



## ceribells (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure those are custom patterns applied to cushions that are already part of the item (when Cyrus gives you the option to use a custom design). The 'cushion' item is just decorative, you can't even sit on them.


----------



## insaneluzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can't even put the cushion on a table.  But there are some items, like the Lovely Love Seat, that can be customized to have cushions on them with either a custom pattern on them or a shirt/dress design on them. The Green Chair is another one of those kinds of items, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Peachk33n (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the cushion item on tables. so it can sit on some items, but it doesnt look that great. its more of a floor cushion. the above posters are right, to get that look you just remake items with a custom design.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 21, 2013)

The cushions are already a part of the item. You can only put the cushions on tables and on the floor.


----------

